# iPad



## AlexCom (May 4, 2017)

Is anyone using ipad for uber app?
I’ve used and android pad + phone for years but switched to iPhone couple months ago.
While it is easier to force close glitchy uber app on the iPhone biggest drawback is that you can’t zoom in to see where the request is coming from.
Neither on Lyft or Uber. Does zoom in works on iPad? 
(Zooming in before accepting the request helps eliminating rides from unwanted locations)


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Does it work? I drive with iPad sometimes but just for music and other stuff.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I just use my iPad to source the Wi-Fi for Alexa, and to watch movies add surf between rides. It is too big and ungainly to be my Lyft dashboard.


----------

